# Sequence Picture



## Sinister_kid (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok i didnt search cuz im kinda in a hurry.. sorry if there is already a thread like this. 

But i was shooting some buddies skating today and i got multi shots of them doing tricks and want to put them all next to each other in photoshop and make them into one picture kinda like:







any help would be awesome! thanks guys.

btw im in CS3


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 29, 2008)

With a static (not panning) camera sequence, compositing can get interesting, with a moving camera a lot more work is involved to correct for the lens distortion and scale at subtle new angles and distances...  I did some moving camera comps yesterday, but since it is the ocean I was shooting, it was easy to blend the organic patterns between layers. Architecture presents a greater challenge.

If you just want to tile a sequence maybe the contact sheet (automatic function) could be tuned to create what you want, or at least be used as a shortcut to snap the thing together once the macro assembles the images.

The macro recorder could also be used for a purely mechanical approach.

-Shea


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 29, 2008)

Didnt really understand some of that. But i think i got the jist of it.. do i need to make multiple layers then combine them?


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 29, 2008)

i THINK (correct me if im wrong Ls3D) he;s explaining how to make an animated gif?...NM...i think i get what he;s saying, and that is a good point about architecture being a challenge...especially distorted like this....this one will pose a bit of a challenge.

you want something like this?:





in this sequence, i placed the first image on the bottom layer...that will be my base layer...
all the others i put on layers (1 each) above the base layer...lined things up, and then just mask around the subject keeping him in place, but using the background of the original pic...i had panned a little bit during this shoot so i did have to finagle some inconsistencies, but with some time and attention to detail you should be set.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 29, 2008)

so i went ahead and did a REALLY quick and dirty sequence of the first 4 images...

i think this one will def pose a challenge musch like Ls3D was saying...with the movement, it's going to be hard to line things up and make it look natural.
best bet with sequentials i think is to stay put and just fireoff...or take a wide angle shot of the setting before he's on it?...then you can pan and just place him in the setting shot you took before the trick....






again, this is really quick and dirty...took about 7 minutes...these i couldnt leave the placement alone, i had to move him a bit to spread him out to show his movement...


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 29, 2008)

There you go Biscuit, I'm sure you had to align the trees a bit, maybe clone out a discrepancy here and there..  a lot of cutting on that last one? I can still see some aliasing near his shorts and seat (burn tool edges).

Where as if this was shot with a wide angle lens on a tripod the composite would be, well not as fun...  ok easier.  Stitching a moving shot will not be for everyone, but if you make use of the free transform options and keep a wide visual eye, then it is not that difficult.

Yeah so make an over sized canvas and start aligning images.. maybe do every third frame on your first one as they are trickier with a lot of frames to blend.

A trick I discovered is that if you invert a layers colors (ctrl I) then put that layer at 50%, when it aligns to similar colors (the photo below) it will become grey.  I use this for exact alignment, although the exclusion transfer mode can also serve this purpose fairly well too.

-Shea


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 29, 2008)

good call Ls3D...makes it tough with the square cropping...

and of course you are spot on with my image...obviously i didnt clean it enough 

happy comping Sinister


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 29, 2008)

Not thats not what i want. I want each individual picture next to each other. then a boarder around the entire thing. Exactly like the first picture just i dont know how to do that.

I dont want it in one picture, all individual ones combined (side by side) into one picture.


----------



## Ls3D (Oct 29, 2008)

> If you just want to tile a sequence maybe the contact sheet (automatic function) could be tuned to create what you want, or at least be used as a shortcut to snap the thing together once the macro assembles the images.
> 
> The macro recorder could also be used for a purely mechanical approach.


This is why I offered the above... have you tried it, or looked at the menus?

-S


----------



## SrBiscuit (Oct 30, 2008)

woah i was way off...sry man...

so it looks like you;ve conquered half the battle in your OP.

now it;s just a question of putting the border?
for borders, i'll make a layer on top in Pshop, change the fill opacity (NOT the layer opacity) to zero, then ddouble-click the layer to go into options, add a stroke inside, make it black, and thicken it up to an appropriate weight for the pic.

i think that;s what you want...if not, then i will never get it, and i give up


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 30, 2008)

^haha sorry i must be saying this wrong 

I have pictures i took the other day that i want to make look like that, that picture is not infact mine i just took it off google to use for an example.  Sorry for the confusion. In the end i want my pictures to look like the one in the OP and a boarder around the entire picture. Thanks for trying to understand me though!


----------



## robb01 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 30, 2008)

anybody know how to? Ive been trying to figure it out.. but i cant?


----------

